# The MVP Service



## Steve_LV (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on the MVP Service?  They are being recommended by the board at Jackson Hole Towncenter.  They came over to my Dad's house and wanted $4000 to convert his weeks at Towncenter to points, I assume in their system.


----------



## theo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Predictable...*



sgdg said:


> Does anyone have any information on the MVP Service?  They are being recommended by the board at Jackson Hole Towncenter.  They came over to my Dad's house and wanted $4000 to convert his weeks at Towncenter to points, I assume in their system.



A SW FL resort at which I own a few fixed weeks has recently announced (with great publicity and fanfare) the new adoption of RCI Platinum Points.

The resale "broker" who shows up on site once (or more) per week operates under the umbrella / name of MVP Service as well. I'm not sure if it's the very same entity (although I suppose it *could* be), I *am* quite certain that it's the exact same gig --- MVP Service is trying to "sell" fixed week owners on the great and wondrous joys of converting their deeded fixed week(s) to RCI Points, "Platinum" or otherwise. The whole gig is nothing but a cash generator exercise and benefit for the resort (and for the broker too, of course) and certainly *never* worth the customary $2,500 - $4,500 required of existing owners to "convert". 

Why would anyone pay *thousands* to buy all over again that which they *already* own?


----------



## Steve_LV (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I wasn't there, so I didn't get which point system the conversion was supposed to be into.  It seemed pretty expensive when they've been exchanging in II and RCI for years without much problem.

These are the guys:  http://www.themvpsales.com/

The sales guy got me on the phone while he was at my parents house and said his boss used to be the head of Vacation Resorts International. He offered me a cut rate price to convert my weeks, basically if I helped him talk my Dad in converting his.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll bet the board is recommending them. Or anyone else that pressures owners to convert. RCI charges (iirc) less than $500 (I actually think it's about $250) to convert to RCI Points. Whatever the salesweasels get above that is (a) commission to the salesweasels, and (2) profit returned to the BOD of the resort. Jackson Town Center is a remodeled motel and not resortish at all. It's only attribute is it's location. So if folks have a decent, usable Summer or Ski Season week, and convert it to points, the resort gets to rent/resell those desirable weeks and leave the Spring or Fall 'mud' weeks for owners who don't call the day their preferred weeks become available.

Also, as we found out a few months ago, sales of resales in Nevada are not eligible for rescission. Once one makes this 'deal' with a reseller in Nevada, they own it with no recourse.

I see nothing here to benefit the owner unless s/he only has a mud week anyway- even then it isn't worth the cost to convert. If one wants a 'points' TS, just buy one that's already converted on eBay for a buck.

Jim


----------



## theo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Yessa!*



Passepartout said:


> <snip> If one wants a 'points' TS, just buy one that's already converted on eBay for a buck.



Well and succinctly stated and absolutely correct.

For a HOA, selling off HOA-owned "dog" weeks as reinvented "Points" weeks (thereby "adding value" to otherwise worthless weeks) might make some sense, but for a current owner to pay *thousands of dollars* to "convert" an existing ownership is virtually always just a complete a waste of that owner's money.


----------



## theo (Aug 7, 2012)

*Yup, it's the very same sales outfit...*



sgdg said:


> <snip> These are the guys:  http://www.themvpsales.com/



Looking at the site from the link you provided above, it is indeed *the exact same "MVP Service" entity* which handles resales at my SW FL resort and which is currently peddling (...and peddling hard, I might add) "conversions" to RCI Platinum Points. 

I just blow off the MVP mail / marketing razzamatazz regarding this great and wondrous new "opportunity". 
My weeks there are prime, high value, high demand Snowbird weeks and I would be a *fool* to consider "converting" them to RCI Points --- let alone *pay*  to do so. My Momma didn't raise no fool...


----------

